# Rotala wallichii problems



## Guesswho?622 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everyone im new here. I recently got into aquatic plants about a year ago. Anyway i have some problems with my ROTALA WALLICHII. Only two stems seem to have a DNA shape to them. Is this a deficency or something else.
Tank temp is 75F
PH 6.5
KH 5
GH 6
I dose 5ML Of excel every other day.
Also DIY Co2


----------



## Guesswho?622 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is a photo of the problem i hope it works


----------

